# Get Posting!



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

God,this forums had been very quiet,since my much talked about absence























Has everyone gone all mech again?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Remind me who you are again


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The funny one in your signature


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

O, yes I remember now,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> God,this forums had been very quiet,since my much talked about absence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn`t he the guy who got barred for being a trouble maker























BTW Alex, does your quartz have 35 jewels then


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Wasn`t he the guy who got barred for being a trouble maker


No hes the guy always in a bar with a cocktail shaker


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Mac,I was stripped of my modhood and turned out into the wilderness with only a decent quartz watch and a bag of fish scales to suck on


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not sure Mac?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Wasn`t he the guy who got barred for being a trouble maker
> 
> 
> No hes the guy always in a bar with a cocktail shaker
> ...


I remember him always on the booze


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> BTW Alex, does your quartz have 35 jewels then


Just the bezel


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > BTW Alex, does your quartz have 35 jewels then
> 
> 
> Just the bezel
> ...


That would be his beater


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jase.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I knew you'd be back before long Alex!

How's the Mrs doing?

And how's working for a living?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good answer









Alex is right though,and a very nice man


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Had to po in and see whats going on Paul









Mrs is fine ta,getting bigger









Work is work,hard graft
















And I am fine too thanks for asking


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you know I don't care about you, you old qtz wearing bugger!









did you know I have a qtz rlt 11 as a beater now!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks.

A quartz 11 is too good for a beater Paul
















I have only worn one watch since starting work,nor changed it at all wqear it 24/7.

My RLT 7,on a Nato





















Me in Nylon,oh how things change


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My other post.I meant pop in,not po or poo.Just had to clear that up,the pop not poo


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Good answer
> 
> Alex is right though,and a very nice man


What have I done!!
















You bugger


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Alex,

Nice to "see" you back







hope the job is going well for you.

Mike

P.S

You don't have any ear muffs







do you?

A nice quart Seiko


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Yes Mac,I was stripped of my modhood and turned out into the wilderness with only a decent quartz watch and a bag of fish scales to suck on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Alex, I do hope your *`Modhood`* has now been restored to you









However I feel what you do with your fish scales is a private matter between you and the fish and probably not suitable for open discussion


















AlexR said:


> My other post.I meant pop in,not po or poo.Just had to clear that up,the pop not poo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really ought to eat more fibre and excercise to help with your _`huh hum`_ problem











jasonm said:


> > Good answerÂ
> >
> > Alex is right though,and a very nice man
> 
> ...


Jason I`m sure there`s something in the forum guidelines about being nice to members


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Missed ya Alex,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry Jase,you know it was coming thought didn't you?




























Thanks mate









Mike,Is the lad getting on well with the guitar?









Thanks Roy









I am trying to pop in as much as I can from now on,will not be as much as before though























IMO there has been too much.

1,mech watch discussion and 2,watch discussion.Anyone would think this was a watch forum,what happened to all the jibberish


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes Alex I did











> what happened to all the jibberish


He made a few posts last night, I think hes back again now....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Yes Alex I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Too right







Much to much normality going on here


----------

